# Old relee plantation money hunt!



## fireman341 (Mar 2, 2010)

Old Relee Plantation will be hosting a field trial on March 27 money prizes will be awarded to the top three teams. First 20 paid entries will be allowed to hunt . Deadlines for the entries will be March 20. One hunter and one dog will have five shells and 20 minutes to shoot and kill three birds in a designated area with points based on pointing, retrieving,and shell count. The hunter will have two courses to run with a combined score from both courses determining the winner ties will be broken on time.The entry fee will be 65 bucks per entry. If anyone has any questions please feel free to contact by email oldreleeplantation@yahoo.com or pm . Looking forward to a great time thanks!


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 2, 2010)

What will the pots be?  Will each dog get to run 40 min and 10 shells?


----------



## maker4life (Mar 2, 2010)

Where is Old Relee located ? Very interested .


----------



## fireman341 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes each hunter will get a chance to hunt 3 birds on each field 20 min and 5 shells per field. We have a couple of guys we are talking to about donating thier time as judges so that will help with the payback but as it is with buying enough birds  judges and plantation fee it should be around 500 buck pot to be split 3 places  but could go up if we get more donations thanks!


----------



## fireman341 (Mar 2, 2010)

Old Relee Plantation is located about 20 miles north of Douglas just south of the Ocmulgee River


----------



## John F Hughes (Mar 3, 2010)

only 8-spot left


----------



## Swamp Music (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm looking foward to this event. I've been hearing alot of talk around town about who has the best dog so now it's time to put up or shut up.


----------



## maker4life (Mar 5, 2010)

We're coming from Cairo , I just hope my gun doesn't let my dogs down !


----------



## Jim P (Mar 5, 2010)

Can people come and watch?


----------



## fireman341 (Mar 5, 2010)

We welcome spectators as well as hunters !


----------



## kirkg (Mar 6, 2010)

very interested. does old relee have a website?


----------



## fireman341 (Mar 6, 2010)

*money hunt*

we dont have one yet you can look at the pictures from the last field trial on this forum or feel free to contact me at 912 389 7535   Scott Wiggins


----------



## Cow8Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

Where exactly is this and is it still available, I have two Elhew Pointers that are 17 months and would like to try my luck!


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2010)

Cow8Boy:

I have not been to the place, but know the area from having leases down there.  I infer that it is just south of Jacksonville, GA on the 441 corridor.  Pull up J'ville on google maps and look south of the Ocmulgee River and to the east of 441 on Hwy 107, you'll see the Relee community marked on the map.  

That is about 30 minutes south of McRae driving modestly, about 20-25 driving fast.  It would be right at an hour south of Dublin.


----------



## fireman341 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy you are correct hwy 107 is 3 miles south of Jacksonville take  left on hwy 107 east for 2.1 miles to the first paved rd (Relee Rd) on the right continue on Relee for 1.1 and gate will be on left.  We also only have 5 spots left ! Gonna be alot of fun and fellowship lets try to get a few more woody bird dogs entered thanks for looking!


----------



## maker4life (Mar 12, 2010)

Picking up birds in the morning to get some practice in this weekend !


----------



## fireman341 (Mar 12, 2010)

I will be getting some this weekend also we cant let  J Hughs have the best bird dog on Woodys  LOL!


----------



## John F Hughes (Mar 15, 2010)

me & jazz work out some 2-day. don't sing it , bring !!!   he, he , he !!!




                      j-hugh  gundogs


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 16, 2010)

Can you run the dogs with an e-collar?


----------



## maker4life (Mar 16, 2010)

John F Hughes said:


> me & jazz work out some 2-day. don't sing it , bring !!!   he, he , he !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We bringing it John . Had  a pretty good practice Saturday and look to have another one this weekend with hopefully less wind . We might just come on over and take first AND second !


----------



## Lane Morrell (Mar 16, 2010)

maker4life said:


> We bringing it John . Had  a pretty good practice Saturday and look to have another one this weekend with hopefully less wind . We might just come on over and take first AND second !



The dogs will do just fine, but don't do so much  cause we might not.


----------



## maker4life (Mar 16, 2010)

Lane Morrell said:


> The dogs will do just fine, but don't do so much  cause we might not.



That's right . Heck I might forget to take the gun off safety again !


----------



## Jim P (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't have a dog, but I think I'll come just to hear all the stories and meet some of you guy's from the site.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Mar 16, 2010)

Mr. Jim, I think that is what I am looking forward to the most.  Meeting some of these people from here should be alot of fun in itself.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 20, 2010)

Bring it up again, and I'd like to come watch and meet too, if it is alright.


----------



## Jim P (Mar 22, 2010)

What time is the event going to start? How many guy's from the forum going to come?


----------



## John F Hughes (Mar 22, 2010)

YES COME ON r COME ON OVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim P (Mar 22, 2010)

Jonh what's the answer to my question?


----------



## fireman341 (Mar 22, 2010)

We will try to start around 830. we only had 3 people that entered from gon.


----------



## fireman341 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well i guess it may be true J hugh gun dogs does really have the best bird dogs on the forum. He has already declared a victory for Saturday even bought the big cigar to smoke as he counts the money! Joey and Lane whatever we do we cant let him beat us he already has a big enough head as it is  LOL!


----------



## maker4life (Mar 23, 2010)

John might better hold off on lighting that thing . We practiced again Saturday and Lane and ol' Nash flat showed out .

Looking forward to a good time no matter how it turns out but we'll be bringing our best shot .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 23, 2010)

Dang ... wish ya'll were closer, that'd be fun to watch!  Come Monday, this thread definitely needs pictures.


----------



## Jim P (Mar 23, 2010)

That's what it all about, having fun, if you want I can bring something to distract JH's dogs, maybe a dog in heat.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Fellers, I just about forgot about this.  Is Keith and Marty going to be there?  Who will be the Judges?


----------



## John F Hughes (Mar 23, 2010)

On my way to wal-mark for a new cap..


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 24, 2010)

Just curious, is this a walking trial or is it going to be run on horseback?


----------



## maker4life (Mar 24, 2010)

Jay , it's a walking trial and the birds are pointed , shot and retrieved .


----------



## Nimrod71 (Mar 24, 2010)

OK Dogmen.  I talked with Scott today.  The trial will be run on a single field containing 3 birds.  A single hunter/shooter will have 5 shells and a single dog and 20 minutes to find, point, flush, shoot and retrieve the 3 birds.  Fifteen hunter/shooters have already signed up.  I think someone said they will only have 20 so that means there are only 5 places left.  I want have any dogs in this trial so John may have  a chance.  The fun will start about 8 to 8:30 so get there early.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Mar 24, 2010)

I forgot, Scott said anyone interested in watching is welcome, so come on over and enjoy a day with the dogs.  Also, Someone ask about e-collars, I called Scott and he said bring-um on, running collared dogs will be allowed.


----------



## John F Hughes (Mar 27, 2010)

All i can say is


----------



## maker4life (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey John we had a dadgum blast man . Good meeting you and Scott and we flat promise we'll be back .

My girl was still in heat and I ran a 5 month old pup and was flat dadgum proud of the points he put up !!!!!!! Little dude brought in four birds out of six !!!!


----------



## maker4life (Mar 27, 2010)

John F Hughes said:


> All i can say is



J Hugh is the dog training and grill master !!!!! Them was good dang chicken wings !!


----------



## Swamp Music (Mar 27, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Hey John we had a dadgum blast man . Good meeting you and Scott and we flat promise we'll be back .
> 
> My girl was still in heat and I ran a 5 month old pup and was flat dadgum proud of the points he put up !!!!!!! Little dude brought in four birds out of six !!!!



I judged this pup on one of his courses and really liked his actions.


----------



## maker4life (Mar 28, 2010)

Swamp Music said:


> I judged this pup on one of his courses and really liked his actions.



Appreciate it AJ . I think he's going to be a good one . Good meeting ya'll man and we'll be back next year .


----------



## pine nut (Mar 28, 2010)

I enjoyed meeting all of you there, and watching some good birddogs perform their magic!  Wish I could have stayed longer, and was sorry I had to go early.  Hope to get back sometime soon.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think everyone had a good time.  Good cool weather, good warm fire, good food, good dogs, good friends, good day; what more could a dogman ask for?


----------



## fireman341 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks to all the Gon guys that showed up it was nice meeting you all. This hunt also would havent been possible if not for some really good guys that donated their time. Nimrod 71, Swamp Music, wild hawg, John F Hughes, Keith Morris, Bryson Lott, And Billy Moxley I owe all of you big time!!!!! Oh yea the only thing J hughes smoked Saturday was some chicken Wings and hotdogs no cigar anywhere,  LOL!!!!!!!!!!! But they were oh so good Thanks big John!


----------



## John F Hughes (Mar 28, 2010)

don't know what was bad for me the 5-hotdogs,2-hambur., 10-wings or 1-big cig.   lol !!!  my dog JAZZ did a good job pointing quail i just can't SHOOT ..... But do have some good news my 12mos old LAB. Bolo went 4-4 to title out today. in HRC (HUNT TEST)


----------



## Swamp Music (Mar 28, 2010)

John F Hughes said:


> don't know what was bad for me the 5-hotdogs,2-hambur., 10-wings or 1-big cig.   lol !!!  my dog JAZZ did a good job pointing quail i just can't SHOOT ..... But do have some good news my 12mos old LAB. Bolo went 4-4 to title out today. in HRC (HUNT TEST)



Must not be any shooting involved in these lab trials if you are winning them.


----------



## firefighter323 (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know about big John training any bird dogs, but he sure can cook! Btw, didn't see him smoking any winnig cigar!


----------



## Coach K (Apr 1, 2010)

Is anyone going to post the results?  Picture of placements?  Did I miss them somewhere?
Let's here a full report, eh?


----------

